# Visa Run - Oman Border



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Looking to make a run for the Omani border this week (thinking tonight) and was wondering what I needed to know about doing this? 
1. What is the fastest route? 
2. What are the fees associated with this? Oman visa cost? 

Let me know if you are interested in accompanying me in this run...


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Oman Border at Hatta. Follow the E44 towards Hatta/Oman, takes about 3 hours round trip. Oman entry visa dhs.200, then turn around and drive back into Dubai to get new visa stamp.
This topic has been covered soooooooo much, do a search on the forum for lots more info.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

^Werds, man.... just did that... and did find a lot of info...



Admins, you can kill the thread if you like or leave it open for those that would like to join me to comment.


----------



## Mimi76 (Jun 10, 2010)

*Hello*



indoMLA said:


> Looking to make a run for the Omani border this week (thinking tonight) and was wondering what I needed to know about doing this?
> 1. What is the fastest route?
> 2. What are the fees associated with this? Oman visa cost?
> 
> Let me know if you are interested in accompanying me in this run...


Hi there,

The Omani visa costs 200 AED. I've been doing that for a few months now. Good luck.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Senata.... I am going to make the run either Monday or Tuesday. Let me know, I sent you a PM.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Im doing one Wednesday. Its really easy, just search the forum.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Nightshadow said:


> Im doing one Wednesday. Its really easy, just search the forum.


Yeah, I found the information I needed... I am heading out tonight.


----------



## da_mandem (Mar 27, 2011)

*Visa Run to Oman March 27, 2011*

Hey, is anyone up for a visa run today or tomorrow? We're 3 people from the UK.

Also, visa rules have changed, correct? It is now 200 dhs per person at the Omani border?

Cheers.


----------



## antpro26 (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi, me and a friend from work also need to do a visa run within the next week. Were both from the UK as well. When were you planning on going? Do you have a car?
Thanks, Anthony.


----------



## da_mandem (Mar 27, 2011)

Well we just had a friend with a car offer to take us, but that would make only one other seat available, unfortunately!


----------



## da_mandem (Mar 27, 2011)

]Well we just had a friend with a car offer to take us, but that would make only one other seat available, unfortunately and tomorrow afternoon is the only time he can take us!


----------



## Roderick0759 (Mar 10, 2009)

*Visa Run*



indoMLA said:


> Looking to make a run for the Omani border this week (thinking tonight) and was wondering what I needed to know about doing this?
> 1. What is the fastest route?
> 2. What are the fees associated with this? Oman visa cost?
> 
> Let me know if you are interested in accompanying me in this run...


I will come with you (no car).

Have you read the threads? Try stuartmatthewson. been going 6 months. No need to pay for Oman visa 200AED (as I did) just EXIT UAE and then ENTER UAE. Get exit then entry stamp at same time. Took him 3 hours door to door instead of 5 hours+.

Threads for flight to Muscat, Oman say the same. No need to Enter Oman just to Exit UAE then Entry Visa free.

Call me, Rod 0551724203 and share the costs.


----------



## Roderick0759 (Mar 10, 2009)

*Visa run*



da_mandem said:


> Hey, is anyone up for a visa run today or tomorrow? We're 3 people from the UK.
> 
> Also, visa rules have changed, correct? It is now 200 dhs per person at the Omani border?
> 
> Cheers.


Hi da_mandem.

Have you room for 1 more? Read the thread by stuartmatthewson. Been going 6 months and no need to ENTER Oman. Just EXIT UAE then ENTER UAE. get exit and entry stamps at the same time. Save 200AED!

Ring me, Rod on 0551724203 and I will share the costs.

Today Sunday 27/03/2011 or tomorrow monday 28/03/2011.

Cheers Rod


----------



## Roderick0759 (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi da_mandem

If you can get in touch I would like to come with you tomorrow afternoon Monday 28th March visa run to Oman. Rod 0551724203

Cheers


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Roderick0759 said:


> I will come with you (no car).
> 
> Have you read the threads? Try stuartmatthewson. been going 6 months. No need to pay for Oman visa 200AED (as I did) just EXIT UAE and then ENTER UAE. Get exit then entry stamp at same time. Took him 3 hours door to door instead of 5 hours+.
> 
> ...


That is a bit misleading. You cannot Exit and Enter UAE without going to Oman border. What SM is saying is when you get to Oman border tell the guy at the desk you are doing a visa run. He will give you an Omani Entry/Exit in one go saving you having to go to the Entry window on the other side of the building. You still have to pay the dhs.200 Omani Visa fee and it saves you a few minutes - that's all.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Roderick0759 said:


> I will come with you (no car).
> 
> Have you read the threads? Try stuartmatthewson. been going 6 months. No need to pay for Oman visa 200AED (as I did) just EXIT UAE and then ENTER UAE. Get exit then entry stamp at same time. Took him 3 hours door to door instead of 5 hours+.
> 
> ...


Sorry boss, I already went... and I just got my resident work visa, so no more of these runs for me.... and I think you are wrong (unless you or others got lucky and the border guard did not check your passports). I tried that (hit the u-turn right before the shell gas station), but when I got to the entry checkpoint, the guard asked for my Oman entry and exit stamps, since I did not do that, he told me to go and get it...



wandabug said:


> That is a bit misleading. You cannot Exit and Enter UAE without going to Oman border. What SM is saying is when you get to Oman border tell the guy at the desk you are doing a visa run. He will give you an Omani Entry/Exit in one go saving you having to go to the Entry window on the other side of the building. You still have to pay the dhs.200 Omani Visa fee and it saves you a few minutes - that's all.


Correct, the Oman border check point will stamp your Oman entry and exit in one go, but you still have to pay the AED 200 to get them. And they also check your UAE entry/exit stamps.


For those that are new to this run... there are technically 3 checkpoints... the first one was a joke as I did not get stopped, the second one is where you get the vehicle searched, so try to keep it empty, and the third one is where you actually need to get the stamps (exit). You will then enter into Oman and you will drive for about 5-10km before you get to the Oman checkpoint... if you are a first timer, then you have to go in. Tell them what you are doing as they will stamp entry/exit at the same time thus bypassing the re-entry check to exit Oman. Then head back to the last checkpoint (from where you exited the UAE) and you should be able to get your entry stamp. Good Luck.


----------



## Roderick0759 (Mar 10, 2009)

*Visa Run*



indoMLA said:


> Sorry boss, I already went... and I just got my resident work visa, so no more of these runs for me.... and I think you are wrong (unless you or others got lucky and the border guard did not check your passports). I tried that (hit the u-turn right before the shell gas station), but when I got to the entry checkpoint, the guard asked for my Oman entry and exit stamps, since I did not do that, he told me to go and get it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for putting me straight. Missunderstood due very short time. My last run took over 5 hours due to the huge traffic jam. Thought he must not have had to go to Oman to be so quick.


----------



## tinks_87 (Mar 23, 2011)

I need to do a visa run this Saturday (02/04/11) there are 2 of us but we dont have a car.....are more than happy to pay towards costs though if anyone is going?


----------

